# raccourcis OS X 10.4



## phil007 (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je voudrais aider mon père avec une icône raccourci sur le bureau (il a un Imac sous OS X 10.4) :
Il doit régulièrement transférer des photos depuis Iphoto sur une clé USB.  Quand je lui partage l'écran en deux fenêtres verticales : USB et Iphoto, il parvient à glisser les icônes de photos vers la clé USB. Mais il est tout à fait incapable de rouvrir les applications, afficher les photos sous forme d'icones et redimensionner les fenêtres. (Il a 74ans et a fait un AVC).
Je me dis qu'il doit y avoir moyen d'enregistrer tout cela dans un raccourci qui ouvre tout parfaitement quand il clique dessus.  Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.
Phil


----------



## tsss (1 Février 2010)

J'ai pas tout compris, mais je ne suis pas une flèche et j'assume 
Si je comprends "rapidos", tu voudrais que d'un clique des dossiers s'ouvrent ainsi que des applis ?

bon, tu dois pouvoir faire ce genre de chose avec automator.

Sinon, plus simplement, la fonction exposé pourrait être impeccable !


----------



## phil007 (2 Février 2010)

merci tss,
le terminator, pardon automator a l'air balaise, un peu trop pour ce que je cherche.
Y'a pas un moyen de sauvegarder la configuration d'une fenêtre ? (position, affichage ...)
de façon à ce que l'appli la rouvre tip/top la même au prochain coup ?.


----------

